# Arizona draw question?



## vaporpestcontrol (Nov 6, 2009)

If I want to purchase just a bonus point for elk do I have to purchase a Gen tag and bonus point or can I just get the bonus point?


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

You have to buy the general license which is $151 and some change and buy your bonus pt which is 7 and some change. Not exactly cheap when you consider that its probably going to take you 10 years or more to draw a quality unit. But if you want to hunt Az you gotta play the game and pay the price.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Arizona is by far the most UNFRIEDLY state for non-residents...
When they say less than 10% to non-res's,,,they mean it, give like 6% non -res. permits.

And then they come out of the top point pool only in the first round and generally fill
the non-res quota and no one with less than max points even have a chance on the 
GOOD hunts,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Elk 9 or 10 and deer 13a/b or 12 a/b..

To make it even worse , Arizona awards a bonus point for taking THIER hunters safety
class ,,,,SOOOO, if you don't make the trip to Arizona and take their safety class,,,,
you'll never make the top point pool ans even have a chance.....

There are units south of the Grand canyon you can draw with fewer points though...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Arizona is really no different than any other western state except for New Mexico. Ever since US Outfitters I believe flooded their application process with applicants for big game hunts. Nevada requires you to purchase a non-resident hunting license for the draw, Colorado doesn't yet but if you want to keep the point you either need to buy a qualifying license or pay $25.00, Utah you need to purchase a small game license, Wyoming is a little unique in that you can up your odds by paying a few dollars more. It is all coming down to where if you want to hunt another state you need to pay the money up front. I'm headed to Arizona in a week for a week of quail hunting and then a week of hunting javilena. I have already applied for my point for elk and will apply for a point for deer this coming June. You just need to learn how to play their games.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Goofy you say black I say white on almost every issue. 

I like the Arizona drawing process. I have had way too many friends draw an elk tag down their and none of them have drawn a resident elk tag in Utah. Utah sucks!! These friends have also taken some incredible elk with their bow including one over 400". The kicker is 6 of them have drawn with zero points and they can put in the very next year with no waiting period.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

A couple of facts here,,,,
In Nevada, you DO NOT have to purchase a non - res hunting license to apply
for any hunts,,,,,,,,,,YOU Do have to buy the license to obtain BONUS points..
You can apply in Nevada for the hunt only,,and they wont charge you the 142.00
for the hunting license UNLESS you draw....

And SW,,,As I pointed out, there are very good deer/elk permits that can be drawn 
in Arizona ANUALY in the central and southern units.......
The Arizona strip , Kaibab, and Grand canyon areas are a whole different matter..
They did sell deer tags over the counter north of the "big ditch " for a few years..
Now they have gone back to a draw , and those tags are VERY hard to come by 
once a gain.....AND YOU DO have to purchase the hunting licenses in Arizona
to even apply.


----------



## vaporpestcontrol (Nov 6, 2009)

I have family that our res in arizona and own a cabin with property. They have some nice bulls that hang out on the property out side of flag staff. I wanted to start putting in for a tag. Not cheap when you want to cover, wyoming,col,idaho,utah,nevada,montana, and then arizona.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> To make it even worse , Arizona awards a bonus point for taking THIER hunters safety
> class ,,,,SOOOO, if you don't make the trip to Arizona and take their safety class,,,,
> you'll never make the top point pool ans even have a chance.....


Does anyone know exactly how long one of these classes are or when/where they are offered, price etc?? I have looked on their site and never been able to find the details on this......

The way I understand it is if you take the class, you will have one point for every species, every year, even after you draw. This would be a pretty good investment if its not a whole lot of money and a guy could work this into a trip or something, especially if its offered on the northern end of the state.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Ntrl,, go to MM and send a PM to Don Martin,ask for non-res info for Arizona's
hunters safety class.......The past few years they have done a "special" shortened
class for non-res's that is compressed in to one day,,The normal classes are longer.

Not sure if they are going to do this again or not? If they do, and you EVER want
a GOOD Arizona tag , ITS A MUST!..............Without the hunters safety point from
the Arizona class, you'll probably never draw any of the better hunts in a lifetime.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Arizona's point system and draw is no different than Utah's except for the point that you can get for their hunter safety and loyalty points. At least they give a hunter that is willing to go the extra mile a little bit more of a chance at the draw.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Critter, Arizona's draw process is totally unique , I don't know any were
else that does it like this.......

http://www.azgfd.gov/eservices/BigGameD ... cess.shtml

Since they have gone to the "pass draw",, The first pass is the
(Draw pass,,20% bonus draw) This come out of the MAX POINTS ONLY.

And there has been a lot of non-res guys go down and talk the safety
class and have the lifetime bonus point. This has made it almost impossible
to draw good units,,,,Elk 9 and 10,,Deer 13 a & b,,,12 a & b....
UNLESS you have max points.

This is from the AFGW on the draw..
First Pass (20% Bonus Point)

Twenty percent of authorized hunt permit-tags in each hunt number for deer, antelope, elk, turkey, javelina, and spring bear may be issued in this pass. Twenty percent of the total authorized hunt permit-tags (all hunt numbers combined) for both bighorn sheep and buffalo may be issued. Although 20 percent are available, the 10% nonresident caps are still in effect.


----------



## vaporpestcontrol (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey goofy do you know about unit 7W for elk? Is it a really hard unit for a non res.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Vapor,,,Here is a TON of good info on unit 7 in Arizona..

http://www.azgfd.gov/h_f/hunting_units_7.shtml


----------

